# Rumour? MAC Pigments aren't getting discontinued, but getting new packaging?



## LMD84 (May 20, 2009)

hey guys and girls,

i emailed mac uk yesterday because i found it odd that they would get rid of all the pigments from the site (all are in the goodbyes section).  somebody mentioned it was because they would be sold in store only which i thought was a bit weird so i emailed mac and asked!  i got a reply saying that the pigments are all getting new packaging and therefore the old versions are being sold in the goodbyes section until the new packaging comes out.  it didn't mention when new style packaging would come out though.  

so maybe this is why even some pro colours seem to be dissapearing?  and just to repeat this was mac uk not us but i imagine it would be the same worldwide right?


----------



## sofie1507 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

i noticed that too myself a couple of days ago! i was like eh?whats going on, but then just assumed that it was an error. thanks for clearing tht up


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Oh that's good news. I hope the new jars are smaller!


----------



## sofie1507 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Oh that's good news. I hope the new jars are smaller!_

 
and cheaper!!!lol!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Smaller, cheaper and with sifters and different finishes (hopefully bringing back mattes) would be best I think.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

This makes so much sense! I'm so glad I didn't panic buy them all... haha!


----------



## bartp (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

thanks for the scoop.... i'm curious how the new packaging will look.


----------



## lindas1983 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

I've a feeling it will be like the solar bits jars, i've also a bad feeling they will be less, like the 2.5g (might have that weight wrong as its off the top of my head but they where definitly alot less that regular jars) we got with the over rich collection but they will still be the same price, like they charged us for the overrich ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## buddhy (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Thank you for emailing! I got vanilla today but I needed a prompt to finally get a full sized one! 

*does another little dance*


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Oh! That sounds interesting....


----------



## LP_x (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Thanks so much for that, I didn't think of emailing lol I wonder if it's something to do with B2M recycling and all that too?


----------



## Christina983 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Smaller, cheaper and with sifters and different finishes (hopefully bringing back mattes) would be best I think._

 
my thoughts excalty!


----------



## nursee81 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

i agree smaller and cheaper.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Although I doubt it will be that much cheaper since MAC's trend lately is higher cost for less product.


----------



## Darkness (May 20, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Good news is at least it will throw the counterfeiters off track for awhile though.


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Although I doubt it will be that much cheaper since MAC's trend lately is higher cost for less product._

 

Sadly but true.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 21, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope this isn't true because OCD-me doesn't want a new packaging.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Although I doubt it will be that much cheaper since MAC's trend lately is higher cost for less product._

 
I doubt it too. If there is a new packaging and it contains less like 3-3.5 gr I doubt it will cost 10-11 dollars. More likely 14-15 dollars which would be a huge price increase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.5 gr is a lot but one thing I like about this size is that I don't have to worry about backups. And I love the jar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So.. if it's true.. and I hope it's not.. MAC salute: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*still full of bitterness because of the d/c matte p/g and e/s*


----------



## nadiya (May 21, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Somehow I doubt the new jars will be cheaper - they could become smaller but that just means we would be getting less product for the same price.

I like the large size jars. People say they're a waste because they don't get used up but they're still cheaper than brands like Bobbi Brown, NARS etc and similar in price to Stila which all come in less generous sizes. I do hope the new jars have sifters though, that would be nice!


----------



## sofie1507 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Darkness* 

 
_Good news is at least it will throw the counterfeiters off track for awhile though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hope so! mind u, theyl start production on the new packaging straight away and have them on ebay within a week! aggghhh stupid fake ebay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also if u have a pretty wee collection going its going to be a bummer as il want to get the ones i already have again just to make it look pretty!!i hate how im so attracted to packaging and making everything sit proper!


----------



## carlierae26 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Too bad they won't sell the old packaging for cheaper.  That would be nice.


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

They are going to do what they did with the dazzleglasses I bet.

Make the packaging look awesome, but hold less product.

It helps the company make more money. It sucks for the consumer.


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

yep i'm betting they pull a dazzleglass on us agian. which completely sucks!

on the plus side though we may find more pigments popping up in cco's in the old packaging now


----------



## RedRibbon (May 26, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

I'm on the MAC website at the mo and the only thing which comes up as being in the goodbyes section is eyeshadow, lippies, mascara and some other stuff..no piggies.


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

weird. they were all in the goodbye bit a few weeks ago.  maybe they have new packing already??


----------



## RedRibbon (May 26, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

I checked the usual place where I find the piggies and they're still pictured in their old format, odd..


----------



## ritchieramone (May 26, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

^ Maybe the stores and counters still have stock of the old packaging to get through first?


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

who knows? or maybe the lady who emailed me had wrong infomation? although surely they'd check before they sent me the reply??


----------



## Dayjoy (May 26, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

I hate when they do this!  Just like Fix+--they got "new packaging" and went from 150ml to 100ml with the same price.  What a ripoff!


----------



## VintageAqua (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

So I recently got an order from macpro and noticed a few differences between the two pigment jars I got. Good news because they are super subtle and contain the same amount of product 7.5 grams as the older models. 

I'm not exactly sure if this is what the MAC email was regarding to the change in jars but I really hope so. 

Anyone want comparison pics?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Yes, please


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Of course!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Hi

Just to let people know I got a 2009 batch of Circa Plum from MAC PRO that has a very different plastic insert. It's still flat but thats about it. I dont want to give out to much info to help the fake sellers but want to know if anyone else got any 2009 Pigments. Both of mine of that color were 2009 as were some other people that emailed me asking about it. I dont know if it's just that color or all of there 2009's? I also wanted to let everyone know incase they got one and thought it was a fake.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Hi

Just to let people know I got a 2009 batch of Circa Plum from MAC PRO that has a very different plastic insert. It's still flat but thats about it. I dont want to give out to much info to help the fake sellers but want to know if anyone else got any 2009 Pigments. Both of mine of that color were 2009 as were some other people that emailed me asking about it. I dont know if it's just that color or all of there 2009's? I also wanted to let everyone know incase they got one and thought it was a fake._

 





The plastic insert of my Rose Romance Circa Plum is different to all of the plastic inserts of my other pigments too.

About posting pics of the new packaging.. I am not sure about it because it would help the fakers to be up to date.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

^^^ I guess they would tell they still have the old ones...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ I guess they would tell they still have the old ones..._

 





But they wouldn't mind to know it when they want to fake new pigments.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

i got circa plum from rose romance so i'll have a look at my stopper when i get home from work. i didn't notice a difference buthave only used the pigment once or twice.

maybe this is all they meant after all! i guess it countas as packaging!


----------



## angi (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

I got circa plum too this year, from Rose Romance, and it did have the different insert, both the one in the store, and the one I brought. I forgot to check mutiny, as I already had it from Naughty Nauticals.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*






[/IMG]Hey Cheryl noticed the difference too then because that's what I was comparing my other pigments too. Mutiny is the same (likely overstock from NN) but Circa Plum's insert is different and the texture of the cap is smoother than others. Also, I notice that the jar is just a tiny bit shorter than the others but could be due to a tighter seal on the new cap. 

Pics: 
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...myeyes/025.jpg


----------



## VintageAqua (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Hey sorry they are so big, I don't know how to resize them....

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...myeyes/026.jpg


----------



## VintageAqua (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o...myeyes/027.jpg


----------



## VintageAqua (May 29, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

I compared Circa Plum to Silver (pro) so the gram measurement is slightly different since it's a metal based pigment. Please let me know if I should adjust the sizes or if anyone would like additional pics.


----------



## zumzum (May 31, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindas1983* 

 
_I've a feeling it will be like the solar bits jars, i've also a bad feeling they will be less, like the 2.5g (might have that weight wrong as its off the top of my head but they where definitly alot less that regular jars) we got with the over rich collection but they will still be the same price, like they charged us for the overrich ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 
I hate the jar of the solar bits, It is easy to spill them..


----------



## zumzum (May 31, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

another vote for cheaper and smaller combo


----------



## Lovelynuts (May 31, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zumzum* 

 
_another vote for cheaper and smaller combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (May 31, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_





[/IMG]Hey Cheryl noticed the difference too then because that's what I was comparing my other pigments too. Mutiny is the same (likely overstock from NN) but Circa Plum's insert is different and the texture of the cap is smoother than others. Also, I notice that the jar is just a tiny bit shorter than the others but could be due to a tighter seal on the new cap. 

Pics: 



_

 


If anyone else has a 2009 batch of another color let us know how the insert is. The other ones I got were 2008 or under so so far circa Plum is the only one I've seen so far like this.


----------



## magi (Jun 14, 2009)

I visited the MAC store in Hamburg yesterday with some friends. One of them is selling pigment samples and requestet a wholesale lot - unfortunatelly the MUA has to deny for several shades, because she can not order them anymore. What means: not available - discontinued.

She told us, that MAC is planning to resize the jars - maybe to the size of solar bits. Definitaly smaller! And I suggest for the same price. I can´t believe. Did anyone hear the same?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Rumour? MAC Pigments are going to be discontinued*

Yes, something to this effect has already been started:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/n...kaging-139696/

But thanks for sharing! I guess we'll see what is happening for you all across the pond.....nothing like that is currently happening (AFAIK) in North America


----------



## magi (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Oops, I opened a new thread - sorry. I searched for the wrong words.

However, I repead what I found out yesterday here in Germany

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magi* 

 
_I visited the MAC store in Hamburg yesterday with some friends. One of them is selling pigment samples and requestet a wholesale lot - unfortunatelly the MUA has to deny for several shades, because she can not order them anymore. What means: not available - discontinued.

She told us, that MAC is planning to resize the jars - maybe to the size of solar bits. Definitaly smaller! And I suggest for the same price. I can´t believe. Did anyone hear the same?_


----------



## darklocke (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Hi

Just to let people know I got a 2009 batch of Circa Plum from MAC PRO that has a very different plastic insert. It's still flat but thats about it. I dont want to give out to much info to help the fake sellers but want to know if anyone else got any 2009 Pigments. Both of mine of that color were 2009 as were some other people that emailed me asking about it. I dont know if it's just that color or all of there 2009's? I also wanted to let everyone know incase they got one and thought it was a fake._

 
Yes, so do I. I don't have any more from 2009, but I know that the one I have is directly from MAC, and it's the same as yours.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 1, 2009)

I asked MP in Canada about the smaller jars and the gal said that the sales staff hasnt heard anything. My last order from MC I noticed the colors that are usually full to the top are now only 3/4-7/8 full but in the same size jars. Maybe they are going to use up their old stock of mfg jars and then change?? If they make them too small sample sellers will eventually be shutting down


----------



## frostiana (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: new pigment packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Oh that's good news. I hope the new jars are smaller!_

 
My guess is that if they're smaller, they'll be the same price or even more. MAC loves to charge more money for less product.

Also, I hope this means lots of old packaging pigments will end up at CCOs.


----------

